# Bird Watching in my backyard



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

So I thought I would like to share who visits my yard everyday. These are endangered Bahama Parrots. There are only two islands in the Bahamas now where there are breeding colonies of these beautiful birds left. The northern most island (where I live) and the southern most island of Inagua. The parrots of the Abaco's are unique since they are the only parrots in the world to nest in the ground!

I don't upload these photos usually since they are quite shy, and hard to photograph. Here is a parent and young fledgeling having a break from their breakfast of poisonwood berries


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Wow, they ARE beautiful! Thank you so much for sharing! There are a lot of parrot people on this forum who I'm sure will appreciate these photos. 

I love how the mama is scratching the fledglings head with her foot... SO cute!


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Pretty! Seems awfully silly to nest in the ground though, doesn't it? :wink:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

They are beautiful! Kind of outshines my doves and goldfinch 

It's hard to be a ground nester, that's for sure.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

minnieme said:


> Pretty! Seems awfully silly to nest in the ground though, doesn't it? :wink:


It does seem silly when you think about it. It was probably a pretty clever solution to the small problem of hurricanes. I'd rather be hiding in the rocks than in the trees during a storm. At that time there would have been no danger to the helpless chicks, except maybe an occasional snake that might be big enough to get past the parents.

Now they are in real danger thanks to the feral cats. Several conservation groups are setting up nesting boxes in the tress in the hope that they might use them in the future.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

What a beautiful picture!
I'd love to have that view in my backyard!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Looks so beautiful where you are! The birds are just the icing on the cake! BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Wow, how awesome to have those two visit daily...such beauties and a wonderful, enjoyable view.


----------

